# Canal Play sur appel TV



## nanarworld (13 Juillet 2013)

Le service Canal Play de canal plus est arrivé sur l'apple TV. Le premier mois est gratuit.


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2013)

On en a parlé ici


----------

